# HGVC West 57th versus Hilton Club



## janckenn (Nov 23, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the ups and downs of owning at West 57th compared to the Hilton Club?  I would appreciate your candid impressions as a owner in NYC.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 25, 2010)

*West 57th compared to the Hilton Club*

I would only suggest buying a NYC property if you're planning to use your points primarily for stays at your home resort. 


*I think you'll find these old threads helpful regarding the PROs and the CONs:*
West 57th [2009] - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103553
Just reserved West 57th street [2009] - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99396
57th street [2008] - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83487
$20K for 7,000 at Hilton Club New York? [2010] - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130671
HIlton Club New York Maintaince Fees And Club Dues [2009] - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110743
57th St NYC Impressions [2010] - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122475
HGVC West 57th Street photos [2010] - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=126159
(NOTE: In the older threads you might notice some confusion about the w57th street property on whether this would be part of HGVC (It's part of HGVC but has different booking rules); Also in the older threads there is reference to lower point values for Hilton Club Owners for trades into HGVC resorts (but this is no longer true)


Here's what I know....

The Hilton Grand Vacations Company has two club membership programs: Hilton Grand Vacations Club and The Hilton Club. - see http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/about-hilton-grand-vacations-club.php

*The Hilton Club of New York* - http://thehiltonclub.com/
The Hilton Club is located at the Hilton New York Hotel, at 1335 Avenue of the Americas (6th Ave.) between 53rd and West 54th Streets. 
This property is not part of HGVC (HGVC members can't use points to stay here) however Hilton Club owners at this property are allowed to use their points at HGVC resorts. 
This is a Right-to-Use (RTU) property (not a deeded interest). This property has studios, one bedrooms and two bedrooms. The Hilton Club has 71 units which are located on the 37th and 38th floors of the Hilton New York Hotel. 

Other notes: Hilton Club owners automatically get HHonors Gold Member status. No separate reservation fee is required for reservations booked at their home resort; Hilton Club members use to book into the HGVC resorts at reduced point levels but this is no longer true.

HGVC 2010 Club Member Guide -  http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=1 (Hilton Grand Vacations Club Rules 136 – 143; see page 143 for FEE CHART)
Press Release - http://www.hotel-online.com/News/PR2002_2nd/Apr02_UrbanHilton.html
http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hotel/NYCGVGV-Hilton-Club-New-York-New-York/index.do
http://www.hilton.com/en/hi/promotions/HGV_Hilton_Club/index.jhtml


*West 57th Street by Hilton Grand Vacations Club* - http://www.west57thstreet.com/
The Hilton Club is located at 102 West 57th Street between 6th and 7th Avenues, near Carnegie Hall and 2 blocks south of Central Park 
This property is part of Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC) however it doesn't have the same booking rules as the other HGVC resorts. Club reservations for HGVC members (non-w57th St owners) into West 57th Street is 44 day before check-out (not the normal HGVC Club Reservation Window of 9 months before check-out) however HGVC Owners can book any number of nights (but there's an additional $85 cleaning fee for Club reservations for 3 nights or less). Open season is not available to HGVC members. 
This is a deeded property. This property only has studios and one bedrooms. West 57th Street by Hilton Grand Vacations Club is a 28 story building with 161 units.

Other notes: HGVC owners automatically get HHonors Silver Member status. West 57th Street owners may select the Inclusive Payment options which includes the club dues and all reservation fees (however it does not include cleaning charges for stays for less than 3 nights); Only West 57th Owners can take advantage of Open Season Rates at West 57th.

HGVC 2010 Club Member Guide - http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=1  (Hilton Club Rules are on pages 144 – 149; see page 149 for FEE CHART)
Press Release - http://www.hotel-online.com/News/PR2006_3rd/Sep06_NYTimeshare.html
http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hotel/NYCWEGV-West-th-Street-by-Hilton-Club-New-York/index.do
http://www.hilton.com/en/hi/promotions/HGV_ny_w57/index.jhtml


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 25, 2010)

Alwaysonvac,

Awesome post!  Thanks for detailing the differences.


Richard


----------



## janckenn (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for valuable information.


----------



## good citizen (Jan 8, 2013)

*dont buy a timeshare anywhere*

the only positive thing about a timeshare are the free gifts...and then those free gifts end up costing 20k 30k 40k

its all a scam, lets use west 57th hilton per say

there is a $85 cleaning fee if you stay less than 3 nights
there is a fee for saving your points
there is a fee for converting your club points to HH
if you purchase new years week, you CAN NOT USE A COUPLE OF DAYS..YOU MUST USE THE WHOLE WEEK...EVERY SALES PEOPLE DO NOT TELL YOU THAT....THEY HIDE THE TRUTH JUST TO GET A QUICK SALE

IS NOT REALLY A TODAY BUSINESS...IF YOU SHOW UP THE NEXT DAY THEY WILL GIVE YOU THE SAME DEAL AND MORE IF YOU KNOW HOW TO NEGOTIATE


TIMESHARES DONT GO UP IN VALUE..IF YOU EVER WANT TO KNOW THE TRUE VALUE OF A TIMESHARE, TALK TO AN IRS AGENT...
THEY EQUAL TO ZERO

THEY ARE GOING TO SELL THAT PROPERTY FOR THE NEXT 5 YEARS AND THEY KEEP TELLING EVERYONE THEY ARE 96% SOLD OUT.  IF YOU EVER GOING TO A TIMESHARE PRESENTATION, DONT LET THEM LURE YOU INTO BUYING, AT THE END OF THE DAY IS NOT ABOUT SAVING MONEY.  IF YOU REALLY WANT TO TIMESHARE IN LUXURY HOW COME THE FOUR SEASONS, PENINSULA, OR THE SETAIS DONT DO TIMESHARE.

TIMESHARE IS A BAD INVESTMENT. WE FIGURE IT OUT ON OUR WAY HOME, WE COULD NOT SLEEP  NO ONE ADVISE US OF THE 7 DAY RESCISSION, WE RESCINDED AND IT TOOK A MONTH TO GET OUR MONEY BACK.

THE ONLY REASON WE RESCINDED IS BECAUSE THE INCENTIVES WE WERE PROMISED WE CANT NOT USED THEM AFTER 6 MONTHS (SMART MOVE ON THEIR END) NO ONE TOLD US THIS INFORMATION.  ONCE WE SPOKE WITH OUR ATTORNEY HE SAID, ALEXIA - I WILL HANDLE THIS @ NO CHARGE, AND HE SEND THE RESCISSION LETTER TO HILTON.  

THEY ARE OUT OF THEIR MINDS ASKING 116K FOR STUDIO FOR 2 WEEKS.  YOU CAN STAY AT THE LONDON HOTEL IN NYC FOR 250 A NIGHT ANY NIGHT OF THE WEEK, OR AT THE FOUR SEASON FOR 675 A NIGHT. AND STILL COME OUT WINNING.  NO NEED TO BUY A TIMESHARE...

THE BEST WAY TO GET OUT OF THE TIMESHARE PRESENTATION IS TO TELL THEM THAT YOU ARE IN THE MIDDLE OF CLOSING A HOUSE AND THERE IS NOTHING YOU CAN PURCHASE OR DO BECAUSE YOUR ACCOUNT ARE BEING MONITORED AND YOU HAVE A GREAT INTEREST RATE, AFTER CLOSING YOU ARE MORE THAT LIKELY TO CONSIDER IF THE OFFER IS GOOD, BUT CANT PULL THE TRIGGER TODAY, EVEN WHEN YOU SAY NO, THERE COMES THE LAST PERSON THAT TRY TO SELL YOU A THINK ABOUT IT PACKAGE FOR 1800 AND IT MAY SOUND LIKE A GOOD DEAL, BUT IT AINT, ITS A CATCH TO RETURN AND TO GO TO THE WHOLE PROCESS AGAIN.  


ITS A SCAM IN MEXICO, DR, LAS VEGAS, HAWAII AND IN NYC

DONT BUY A TIMESHARE AND IF YOU DO BUY IT RE SALE MARKET FOR NOTHING, AND FIND OUT ABOUT HOA FEES, ASSESMENTS, ETC...MY BEST ADVISE IS TO STAY AWAY FROM THEM .


WORST PRODUCT EVER.

GOOD CITIZEN


----------



## chriskre (Jan 8, 2013)

good citizen said:


> WORST PRODUCT EVER.
> 
> GOOD CITIZEN



Okayyyyyy, so I gather you hate timeshares?  

Hilton is a great product, just not direct in most instances.
Obviously it isn't for you but there are lots of very happy Hilton owners in this world including me.  Unfortunately I can't speak about the NY Hiltons, but the club is very user friendly and always has something good waiting for me to book.


----------



## Conan (Jan 8, 2013)

By now most people know not to do their bulletin board posts in ALL CAPS.  I know you mean it for emphasis, but I find it hard/annoying to read.

Maintenance at any Manhattan timeshare is so high, there's little point in discussing how to trade it.  If you can't use your week you''re likely to get better value by renting for cash rather than trading down.

We stayed at the Hilton Club last year and liked it so much we're in the process of buying resale points.  We won't get all the perks you get when you buy from the developer, but we'll pay about 60 cents per thousand points which represents a hefty discount.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 8, 2013)

Conan said:


> By now most people know not to do their bulletin board posts in ALL CAPS.  I know you mean it for emphasis, but I find it hard/annoying to read...



It is a convention in internet-land that all-caps is the same as shouting. 
Not many peep want to be shouted at for much more than a word or two.
It's considered rude.

In any case, "good citizen," a post about the adviseability of buying any TS is
better suited for the "Buying, Selling..." forum, not this one.


----------



## ccwu (Jan 8, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> I
> 
> Other notes: HGVC owners automatically get HHonors Silver Member status. West 57th Street owners may select the Inclusive Payment options which includes the club dues and all reservation fees (however it does not include cleaning charges for stays for less than 3 nights); Only West 57th Owners can take advantage of Open Season Rates at West 57th.
> 
> ...



The Open season charges to HCNY and 57th street are different than the other HGVC resort.  I just checked 57th street, the open season is 25% discount from what you can get from hilton.com (page 164 small prints).  It said that it only for 57th owner.  But I can get it and I do not know why. Currently, it is $244.30 to $356 per night for studio to studio plus and $391 to $706 for one bedroom (1 BR to 1 BR premier) for open season.  For HCNY is in the member guide (page # 145) for $250 and $300 per weekday and weekend night for open season studio.  I usually have discount on open season, but not for HCNY.


----------

